Ask HN: How does Kotlin compare to Swift? - Nuance
======
acangiano
They are Italian and French. Or F# and OCaml. Very similar languages:
[http://nilhcem.com/swift-is-like-kotlin/](http://nilhcem.com/swift-is-like-
kotlin/) The huge difference lies in the underlying platform (JVM vs LLVM) and
main deployment target (today Android vs iOS, though this announcement
[https://blog.jetbrains.com/kotlin/2017/11/kotlinconf-
keynote...](https://blog.jetbrains.com/kotlin/2017/11/kotlinconf-keynote-
recap/) shows that Kotlin is expanding its reach fast).

